# Flux XF in the park, butters, ground tricks



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on what you want. If you're a bigger guy or a really aggressive rider it might be fine, but it's definitely stiff. Can't really look at what the high level pros are using. Those guys are hitting shit a lot hardwr and faster than the vast majority of us. Everything is going to ride comparatively softer to them.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Depends on what you want. If you're a bigger guy or a really aggressive rider it might be fine, but it's definitely stiff. Can't really look at what the high level pros are using. Those guys are hitting shit a lot hardwr and faster than the vast majority of us. Everything is going to ride comparatively softer to them.


Yea for sure. 

I've just seen some random posts here and there of people using the XF in the park. Some guy is selling some pretty cheap on Snowboard Trader so I'm thinking about picking them up. If I go soft binding then I'll probably go Arbor Hemlock.

Is the lack of cushioning really that big of a difference with Flux? I guess I really need to ride and feel it. I would think wanting the dampening only becomes a big issue with chopped up terrain rather than groomers/park?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't mind the lack of dampening from Flux but if you prefer a super cush footbed on your bindings they probably won't be for you.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't mind the lack of dampening from Flux but if you prefer a super cush footbed on your bindings they probably won't be for you.


Yea, all I've ever ridden are cush footbeds. The only time I've ever really wanted more dampening is riding through choppy terrain. Sounds like I need to just try out the bindings.

If I go Flux, any suggestions on which one to get? I know, weird question, pick the one based on the flex I need... but I don't really need it haha, I'm just wanting to try out Flux bindings so I'm okay with either the DS, XF, or TM. I just figure there's usually like a quintessential binding like the Union Force or Burton Vitas, etc. I currently have Rome Katanas, Now Drive, Now Brigade, and Union Falcors so probably better off getting the DS just to fill in that soft gap.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yea, all I've ever ridden are cush footbeds. The only time I've ever really wanted more dampening is riding through choppy terrain. Sounds like I need to just try out the bindings.
> 
> If I go Flux, any suggestions on which one to get? I know, weird question, pick the one based on the flex I need... but I don't really need it haha, I'm just wanting to try out Flux bindings so I'm okay with either the DS, XF, or TM. I just figure there's usually like a quintessential binding like the Union Force or Burton Vitas, etc. I currently have Rome Katanas, Now Drive, Now Brigade, and Union Falcors so probably better off getting the DS just to fill in that soft gap.


Yeah, I'd go with the DS. You already have that XF/TM type binding covered with the Drives and Falcors. I want a pair of DSWs bad. I'm 99% sure that I was on a pair of DSs in the pic in my av. Pretty sure that was on an NS Funslinger wearing DSs. My one knock on Flux is that they really don't have that Force/Cartel type do it all binding that you can slap on just about any board on the market and go ride. Everything they have is either soft or stiff with nothing in between IMO.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I'd go with the DS. You already have that XF/TM type binding covered with the Drives and Falcors. I want a pair of DSWs bad. I'm 99% sure that I was on a pair of DSs in the pic in my av. Pretty sure that was on an NS Funslinger wearing DSs. My one knock on Flux is that they really don't have that Force/Cartel type do it all binding that you can slap on just about any board on the market and go ride. Everything they have is either soft or stiff with nothing in between IMO.


Gotcha, yea that was pretty much what I was lookin for. Someone on the FB group showed me a Japan release of the DS:









Friggin love these, but I can't find them in the US at all. I'm intrigued by the DSW, but I've seen winged highbacks causing problems with double BOAs. Also, the DSW colorways just aren't as cool as the DS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, can't help you with BOAs. I avoid them like the plague personally.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@SlvrDragon50
As you own both Katana’s and Falcors, could you please compare these?
Just came back from the Alps, had a variety of conditions. I have Flux DS 2019, it’s perfect for my daily driver Yes Greats 154/156 (wouldn’t jump on 156 just for 2 cms but I’ve found out that I am lucky with this one - measured 151 (new), 154 (10 days on) camber - standard 4 mm while this 156 is somehow 7 mm of camber ). 
The problem is the DS could not handle Rossi XV 167 as you guys were expecting, nowhere near the feel
all the reviews spread it’s quick edge to edge (I will prolly change it to 164W if possible anyway, prefer wider than longer boards).
Just got a pair of Falcors with the intention to cover flex range 5-8 in my qiuver (5 flex
being Greats). I like lateral give in the highback for butters and this carbon Y bar seems to cater better for it than the Force I tried (didn’t like it at all, neither the straps nor the highback). I can still return the Falcors if Katana’s were better for what I expect - response, mid jumps, butters, no rails for 5-8 flex. Unfortunately the season is over here and it would be cool to get the top shit at discounts.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hell yeah.................pick up some used bindings.......pay too much..........then turn around and flip those.............sounds familiar................


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@mojo maestro
Haven’t ridden the Falcor yet and won’t have a chance to do so for the next half a year or more if that’s what you mean here. Didn’t want to take boots to the shop yesterday, preferred to bring the bindings home to check the boot/board alignment being on the cusp of M and L. Nothing wrong I believe ?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Damian Å�ach said:


> @mojo maestro
> Haven’t ridden the Falcor yet and won’t have a chance to do so for the next half a year or more if that’s what you mean here


Yer good.........poking fun at da OP............


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@mojo maestro
Misunderstood then ? Thought it refers to the last post as I have refreshed it


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

How does the Flux XF compare to Genesis X? Thinking of picking up another pair of bindings so I don't have to switch bindings at lunch.


----------

